# Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen!



## Wassermann@AT (27. Oktober 2011)

Wasserkühlung günstig wie nie: Jetzt sparen mit Aquatuning und PCGH (20.11-30.11.2011)

*Herbstrabattaktion mit Aquatuning und PCGH*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die feuchte Jahreszeit steht vor der Tür und das rausgehen ist weniger angenehm als beim abschließenden Sommer… Nun wird es wieder Zeit sich wirklich wichtigen Dingen zu widmen, seinem Rechner, mit allem drum und dran! Genau dafür startet Ende November diese Aktion!

*Wo und wieviel kann gespart werden?*
10% Rabatt* im 
Deutschen Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

7% bei den Kollegen über den Shop in 
Österreich Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der 

7% bei den Kollegen über den Shop in
Schweiz Aquatuningshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgenommen sind Hardware, Gehäuse und Netzteile
*Rabatt ist nicht mit anderen Rabatten kombinierbar

*Wann kann gespart werden?*
Vom 20.11. (0:01Uhr) bis (30.11 23:59Uhr) 11 Tage lang kann bei Aquatuning ordentlich gespart werden! 10% Rabatt* gibt es für alle PCGH-Mitglieder auf Ihre Bestellungen in diesem Zeitraum.


*Wo finde ich nun den Gutscheincode?*
Am 18.11 wird er an dieser Stelle der Gutscheincode bekannt gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und wie gebe ich den nun ein?*
Bevor wir hier viel schreiben schaut euch einfach das Video an, es ist kinderleicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZtVMfl-X0

*Aquatuning wünscht allen PCGH-Mitgliedern viel Spaß beim Shoppen!*

Einige Antworten vorweg:
In der Vergangenheit gab es immer wieder Fragen die sich wiederholten. Aquatuning-Mitarbeiter werden Werktags immer wieder diesen Thread aufsuchen, aber hier werden auch schon viel Fragen beantwortet:
-Es gibt keinerlei Beschränkungen wie oft bestellt werden darf
-Der Rabatt kann nur Online und für Endkunden gewährt werden, E-Mail-, Fax und Telefonbestellungen sind ausgenommen von der Aktion
-Das PCGH Team übernimmt den kompletten technischen Support
-Bei Mehrfachbestellung können auch mehrfach Versandkosten anfallen
-Wird innerhalb der Aktion bestellt und später gezahlt, so bleibt der Rabatt trotzdem erhalten, ca. eine Woche lang
-Eine kostenlose Teillieferung ist ab einen Warenwert von 200€ möglich

Wenn euch die Aktion und der Arbeitsablauf mit Aquatuning gefallen hat, würden wir uns über eine kurze Bewertung bei Geizhals freuen.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich versteh eins nicht warum bei aquatuning at nur 7% Rabatt gewährt werden. Ich versteh das die deutsche MWST nur 19% beträgt und bei uns diese 20% währn für mich 9% auch noch verständlich. Doch Österreich ist vollständiges EU Mitgliedsland, somit auch vom Porto her net teurer. In der Schweiz wird es sicher bedingt durch Abkommen leichter sein aber das is rechtlich ja nicht Euraum !
Bitte um Aufklärung warum bei AT nur mager 7% gewährt werden .
Greets Razzor


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. November 2011)

Hallo razzor1984!

Die Frage ist ziemlich einfach beantwortet: Da wir unser Hauptlager in .de haben und die Logistik von der Zentrale aus gesteuert wird, fallen Subvention des Versandes, Gebühren bei verschiedensten Ämtern, Zolle an und/aber auch die Mitarbeiter die das alles managen wollen ja auch von etwas leben. Wir können dafür International, klar Mwst unterschiede können wir nichts dran ändern, die Preise sehr günstig halten! 

Grundsätzlich, kann ich als Tipp geben, lohnt es sich ab einen höheren Bestellwert über den .de Shop zu bestellen und dann die Mehrversandkosten nach Österreich zu zahlen, spart man mehr. Bei der Lieferung in die Schweiz gilt es zu berücksichtigen das wir hier noch den Zoll übernehmen, der beim Bestellen über den .de von dem Käufer getragen werden muss, so ist die grenze des Sparens noch einiges Höher!


Ach, und letzt Aktion war es auch schon getrennt  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...te-bei-aquatuning-22-04-bis-01-05-2011-a.html


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo razzor1984!
> 
> Die Frage ist ziemlich einfach beantwortet: Da wir unser Hauptlager in .de haben und die Logistik von der Zentrale aus gesteuert wird, fallen Subvention des Versandes, Gebühren bei verschiedensten Ämtern, Zolle an und/aber auch die Mitarbeiter die das alles managen wollen ja auch von etwas leben. Wir können dafür International, klar Mwst unterschiede können wir nichts dran ändern, die Preise sehr günstig halten!
> 
> ...



OK da kann man dann halt nix machn ! - (Mir is aber noch immer nicht einleuchtend warum AT nicht 3% mehr gewährt weil allein die Kosten beim Zoll in der schweiz würden 7% rechtfertigt
In At fällt nix an nur die Kosten von DE zu AT und das is wirklich läpisch. Allein wenn ich zb in München wohnen würde wäre die Wegstrecke um einiges Größer (DE is ja in Bielefeld ansässig) als bei mir.)
Die Rabattaktion auf die ich mich bezogn habe war beim Meisterkühlerforum, hatte gedacht dass es auf alle foren gleich umzumünzen ist ......
Hier mal der LINK Ankuendigung Pfingst-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler da war bei DE & AT der selbe Rabatt 

Edit: Wenn ich mal nen Vergliech zieh zw DE & AT .DE ist recht groß da müsst man allein von der LOGISTIK her schon einen Mehraufschlag verrechnen, und AT is ja net weit weg und ich betone nochmals die KOSTEN die Anfallen sind max die Wegstrecke von DE zu AT kein ZOLL nix(Personalkosten kann ich net gelten lassn, alle eure Mitarbeiter werden sicher nach einem Kollektivvertrag bezahlt.Das Lohnniveau wird sicher auf der selben Basis liegen). Es ärgert mich ,dass ein Schweizer die selben % bekommt wie ich, obwohl dort ein wirklicher Mehraufwand zustande kommt !!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Fairheitshalber für alle ÖSTERREICHER hier im Forum --> selben % bei AT & DE  Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler

THX an KingPiranhas für die INFO


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. November 2011)

Hallo, die Versandkosten sind über den AT Schop günstiger und über einem Bestellwert von 200,-€ ist der Versand kostenlos. Einen kostenlosen Versand bekommst du im DE shop nicht. Wenn du einen Standard Versand nach Österreich im DE Shop wählst, fallen zwischen 9,-€ und 10,-€ an Versandkosten an. 
Die Kollegen haben sich schon was dabei gedacht, dass CH und AT 7% bekommen. Fakt its, dass du einige Vorteile genießen kannst, wenn du im AT shop bestellst und die 7% nutzen wirst.

Wir wünschen dir viel Erfolg!
Grüße aus DE


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. November 2011)

Also im DE Shop ist ab 200€ Warenwert der Standardversand (bei Vorkasse) kostenlos.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. November 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Also im DE Shop ist ab 200€ Warenwert der Standardversand (bei Vorkasse) kostenlos.


 
Jopy selbe wie im AT Shop  - letzte Bestellung war auch um die ~ 200 damit ich mir die Versandgebüren spare 
So lange muss ich nicht mehr warte bis ich in den genuss von 12% kommen


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. November 2011)

Versandkostenfrei ab 200€ gilt nur für Lieferung innerhalb DE. Wenn aus dem Ausland im DE-Shop bestellt wird und der Bestellwert über 200€ liegt, fallen dennoch Versandkosten an, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei. 
Bleibt dem Kunden also überlassen, ob er die 7% in AT oder CH in Anspruch nimmt und dort die Versandkosten evtl. noch einsparen kann oder die 12% in DE inkl. Versandkosten wahrnimmt.. Einfach ausrechnen, wo ihr günstiger liegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. November 2011)

Logo gilt die Portoübernahme nur bei den jeweiligen Shop (LAND) hab ich auch nichts anderes behauptet - Wenn man um ~ 250Euro bestellt dann sind 7% oder 12% schon ein unterschied aber kein stress,  ich bestell am 2.12 somit bekomm ich schon meine 12% + dort ist der DE Equivalten zu AT,weiters  fallen keine Versandgebühren an 
Nur mal ne Milchmädchen rechnung bei 250 euro sind das 2,5*7=17,5 im vergleich zu 2,5*12= 30  Bin zufried ^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Nicht mehr lange und die Aktion läuft an! Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch?




razzor1984 schrieb:


> EDIT: Fairheitshalber für alle ÖSTERREICHER hier im Forum --> selben % bei AT & DE  Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler



Der Fehler mit AT & DE ist ein Schreibfehler, werde ich überarbeiten lassen.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. November 2011)

Wie is nun so aussieht vergibt Aquatuning generell nur 7% bei Rabattaktionen in AT Shop. Warum dies so ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt! 
Ich werds mir noch durchrechen um wie viel Euro teurer mir der ganze Spaß schlussendlich kommen wird. Naja vielleicht ist es ein zu sarkastisches Schlusskonklusio aber wie immer hat man die Ehre als Österreich mehr zu bezahlen, wir sind ja in den Augen aller ein sehr kleines und wohlhabendes Land, welches man gerne ein bisschen mehr schröpfen kann


----------



## SharpShooter1978 (16. November 2011)

Also mit kommt die Aktion hier gerade recht! 
Eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche schon Teile bei AT bestellen,aber die 4 Tage kann ich nun auch noch warten.Die Aktion bei Meisterkühler ist zwar auch nett mit 12%,aber so lange kann ich nicht mehr warten.
Ich ärgere mich nur gerade,weil ich vor zwei Wochen erst bei AT Ware im Wert von fast 300 Euro gekauft habe.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Letzte Woche waren es 12% im Luxx, mal sehen ob ich nochmal was brauchen kann 

*edit:* Da fällt mir schon was ein, Lüfter sind auch vom Rabatt betroffen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2011)

Ja, auf die Lüfter bekommst auch den vollen Rabatt!


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ja, auf die Lüfter bekommst auch den vollen Rabatt!


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Hoffentlich habt ihr genug, muss 3 quad Radis und Case bestücken


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2011)

Jo, ich denke schon, wenn es um Phobyalüfter geht 


Aber gut, die anderen bekommen wir aber auch immer sehr schnell wieder rein.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke schon, wenn es um Phobyaradis geht.


 
Sind von XSPC und es sollen entweder Enermax Twister white LED oder Fractal Design drauf. 

Bei den Fractal Design ist der Liefertermin überschritten wie ich sehe, aber ich kann warten


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2011)

Das ist gut, ggf. können wir uns über eine Teillieferung auch Unterhalten wenn die Order abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. November 2011)

Der Gutscheincode für die Rabattaktion wurde nun oben eingepflegt.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. November 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Gutscheincode für die Rabattaktion wurde nun oben eingepflegt.



Dann wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim Shoppen!


----------



## mehmi (18. November 2011)

Bestellen kann man aber erst ab dem 20. richtig?


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2011)

mehmi schrieb:


> Bestellen kann man aber erst ab dem 20. richtig?





> *Wann kann gespart werden?*
> Vom 20.11. (0:01Uhr) bis (30.11 23:59Uhr) 11 Tage lang kann bei  Aquatuning ordentlich gespart werden! 10% Rabatt* gibt es für alle  PCGH-Mitglieder auf Ihre Bestellungen in diesem Zeitraum.


Noch Fragen? Und da kann man nur noch sagen: Los gehts (ja ich bin 15 Stunden zu spät dran, ich weiß)


----------



## mehmi (20. November 2011)

Ich hab vor 2 Stunden nun auch bestellt.  Mal sehen wir lange es dauert, bis die Sachen hier sind. Hab extra noch per Paypal gezahlt.


----------



## derredbaron (20. November 2011)

Muss man auch den Username mit angeben?


----------



## mehmi (20. November 2011)

ich habe das folgendermaße eingegeben. Hab halt "Sonstiges" als Frage angekreuzt und

"PCGH-Forum user "mehmi"

PCGH Herbst 2011 Rabattaktion

vielen Dank,

xxxxx


----------



## Spiff (21. November 2011)

bei mir im CH Shop heisst es der Code sei ungültig. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!



mehmi schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Stunden nun auch bestellt.  Mal sehen wir lange es dauert, bis die Sachen hier sind. Hab extra noch per Paypal gezahlt.



Ich kann gerne mal nachgucken wenn du mir deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer gibst?

Wenn alles Lagernd war als du bestellt hast sollte das heute auch auf die Reise zu dir gehen und morgen, allerspätestens übermorgen bei dir sein!



Spiff schrieb:


> bei mir im CH Shop heisst es der Code sei ungültig. Was mach ich falsch?



Hmmm, das läuft nicht durch meine Hände, habe das weitergeleitet. Ich denke der Kollege wird das im laufe des Vormittags nacharbeiten und dann klappt das auch mit dem sparen in Schweiz!


----------



## Walhalla360 (22. November 2011)

@Wassermann

könntest du bitte mal überprüfen ob die Paypal-Express Zahlung zur Bestellung: 144984 eingegangen ist? Irgendwie habe ich nämlich keine Bestätigung bekommen. Ansonsten würde ich das nämlich gleich erledigen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. November 2011)

Hallo Walhalla360!

Wie es scheint hat da etwas nicht geklappt. Ich habe dir per Mail noch einmal den PayPal Zahlungslink zugesendet.


----------



## Spiff (24. November 2011)

Jetzt funktioniert der Code. Danke fürs weiterleiten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. November 2011)

ja, der war falsch hinterlegt... "Leerzeichen"und dann code, klar das der nicht funktioniert.


----------

